# Year of the Wolf: New NA Urban Fantasy Series



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All!

*Welcome to the thread for YEAR OF THE WOLF, the first book in the urban fantasy Changeling Sisters Series, about a sister duo's adventures in Seoul, South Korea:*

_"Many years ago, when I was young and still human, a shadow took my older sister-a dark queen from a mysterious spirit world, who clings to life by stealing the bodies of young girls. Now she's returned again to hunt my family&#8230;

"But this time, I will be the one hunting her."_

Citlalli Alvarez thought the hardest thing about her family's move to Seoul, South Korea would be adjusting to the food. And flirting with boys in a language she can barely speak, but mostly, the food.

But when the son of an old enemy kidnaps her younger half-sister, Citlalli can't afford to hide from her new life any longer. With the help of a spirit gatekeeper, a nine-tailed fox, and a gorgeous werewolf with his own personal vendetta, Citlalli dares to enter a dangerous spirit world in search of her sister, one in which creatures of myth are alive and well, ghosts pray for answers (and prey on humans), and all question why they end up here-in the purgatorial night world of Eve.

Available on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Year-Wolf-Changeling-Sisters-ebook/dp/B008ZNKRQG/

Thanks everyone, and I look forward to participating in this great community!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

"A cold breeze slapped my cheeks, and I breathed in the night's frosty air. Glancing back, I watched my home with the softly beckoning candles swiftly drop away. I soared high into the night sky on my quilt-patterned bed. Apartment roofs, the green archway of our neighborhood market, the flashing lights of _noraebong_ and disco rooms-all of it fell away below me, as if swept beneath a swift-moving river. The wind whipped my ears until they were little more than raw nubbins, and I had to squint, my eyes grew so teary.

"Far ahead, I could see the green dragon. Like a serpent wriggling through water, so Kwan propelled himself through the air, his white beard streaming out behind him. I held on and urged the bed faster. The air current propelled us up, up, and then spat us out of the mouth of the wind river and into a dark ocean swimming with stars." --YEAR OF THE WOLF

If you missed the special week's worth of quotes and excerpts from Changeling Sisters Book I: YEAR OF THE WOLF, check it out on Facebook:

*www.facebook.com/changelingsisters*

Until next week!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Could you survive in Citlalli's Seoul? Take this Goodreads quiz and find out!

*http://www.goodreads.com/quizzes/24342-year-of-the-wolf-quiz?*


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

My attempt to branch out into the world of book trailers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C7RSsdZW0U


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

This Mother's Day Weekend, Book II of the Changeling Sisters Series, YEAR OF THE TIGER, is free for Kindle download on Amazon. Love and blessings to mothers everywhere!

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Tiger-Changeling-Sisters-ebook/dp/B00AWO8J4I/


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Read a Review by Sharon Stevenson, author of the dark urban fantasy Gallows books!

http://www.sharonstevenson.moonfruit.com/#/blog/4569945179/Review-of-%27Year-of-the-Wolf%27-by-Heather-Heffner/5787930


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*Free* Father's Day Weekend!










Book II of the Changeling Sisters Series: YEAR OF THE TIGER

"Citlalli Alvarez checks her pride in order to convince the Seoul werewolves to launch a dangerous scheme, while her half-sister Raina plays a risky game of seduction in order to steal the soul of a gorgeous 16th-century vampyre. One thing's for certain: no one is waiting on rescue."

Check it out on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Tiger-Changeling-Sisters-ebook/dp/B00AWO8J4I/


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*Social Buzz Bundle on Year of the Wolf: *

Author Interview: http://sharonstevensonauthor.com/tag/heather-heffner/

Citlalli named a Top Five Kick-Ass Female!: http://sharonstevensonauthor.com/top-5-kick-ass-females-in-fantasy-fiction/

Rabid Readers Reviews: http://www.rabidreaders.com/2013/08/14/year-of-the-wolf-by-heather-heffner/


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*YEAR OF THE TIGER*, Book II in the urban fantasy Changeling Sisters Series, is free *9/1-9/3 *on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Tiger-Changeling-Sisters-ebook/dp/B00AWO8J4I/

"Citlalli Alvarez continues her quest to rescue her sister from the spirit world, battling deranged vampyres and out-witting nine-tailed foxes along the way."


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

YEAR OF THE WOLF is currently #25 in Kindle Asian-American fantasy!
http://www.amazon.com/Year-Changeling-Sisters-Heather-Heffner-ebook


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*YEAR OF THE WOLF* is featured on "A Kind of Love" Radio! 

Further details on my blog: http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2014/02/twinja-book-reviews-talks-diversity-in.html

To listen to the radio broadcast, which features four other book spotlights in diversity, go here:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/akindvoice/2014/02/13/a-kind-voice-on-books-booklove

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

_ *Free* Changeling Sisters Novella #1.5 will be released chapter by chapter on Wattpad June 15th!_

*YEAR OF THE BOAR*










_Tica Dominguez lives and breathes a colorful, vibrant life on the Hawaiian island of O'ahu with her Peruvian mother and her older brother, Rafael. However, after she loses an arm to an aggressive battle with bone cancer, Tica can't swim. Can't surf. Can't live. A mysterious and seductive new student named Jinho promises to understand her pain, but what Tica doesn't know is that shadows have come to her island home. And Jinho has a secret that could threaten everything she cherishes..._

YEAR OF THE BOAR (Changeling Sisters #1.5) is a flashback novel to Rafael's childhood on the Hawaiian island of O'ahu. It is narrated primarily by his younger sister, Tica, and Vampyre Prince Khyber. The story features heavy spoilers for Changeling Sisters I: YEAR OF THE WOLF, so if you haven't already, drop by my Changeling Sisters page to see what this series is all about! (A diverse world of shape-shifters saving the spirit world from an evil vampyre queen, kick-ass fight scenes, family drama, romance--you know, that sort of thing).

I didn't intend for this story to be so long (twenty-five chapters) but Tica surprised me with her stubbornness and her unique voice. In YEAR OF THE WOLF, we hear Rafael's tragic tale about his childhood, but when we see what happened through Tica's eyes, we realize that quite a few things were left out. Scary, world-shattering things. I truly enjoyed writing this novella because it reminded me of how briefly we scrape the surface of other peoples' lives, and how little we may actually know about them. Plus, I got to explore Hawaiian folklore, which is pretty cool! Some of you may be wondering, "Where does the boar come into all of this?" Do not fear. All shall be revealed 

This free novella will be released weekly chapter by chapter on Wattpad.com, and it will also come to Goodreads at some point in the future. I've always been interested in how ebooks have changed what a book is: no longer is there one finished form of it. An e-version can be revisited time and time again to improve it, although at some point you just have to declare it done. As such, you as the reader get to enjoy an advanced read and watch my editing process unfold; you can even participate with Wattpad's awesome comments section! There was a lot of challenging material to research in this novella, such as bone cancer and Hawaiian phrases, so any mistakes I've made are my own and will be addressed for the final draft. Eventually this novella will be available on Amazon.com.

I've met a lot of amazing people along my journey in indie publishing, many of whom are on Kboards and Goodreads.com. I'd really like to thank every reader/reviewer who has invested time in my books and left me great, insightful feedback (you know who you are!). For fans of the series, I couldn't have come this far without you! So please enjoy this freebie  Year of the Dragon is next on my list to write!

Follow me on Wattpad: http://wattpad.com/heffneh.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*YEAR OF THE BOAR: TICA* launches on Wattpad.

Chapters will be updated weekly. Read and follow here:

http://www.wattpad.com/story/17683111-year-of-the-boar-tica

Thanks for your support, everyone!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Things take a dark turn...

*~Year of the Boar updated through Chapter 16~*

Read: http://www.wattpad.com/62153236-year-of-the-boar-tica-chapter-14-rumors


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

[size=18pt]You can read Year of the Boar: Tica (Changeling Sisters #1.5) online for a limited time at Wattpad.com. This is a rough draft, and I appreciate everyone's comments and votes! I plan on adding a glossary soon after consulting with friends on Hawaiian phrases/terminology. Mahalo!

http://www.wattpad.com/story/17683111-year-of-the-boar-tica










~Heather~


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

YEAR OF THE DRAGON (Changeling Sisters #3) is now available on Amazon.com in e-book format!

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Dragon-Changeling-Sisters-Book-ebook/dp/B01D5VUWEE










"I was supposed to die, but I didn't. I survived the war. The Vampyre Queen rallied us together: different nationalities; the living and the dead; hell, even a vampyre fought with us toward the end. But now, there's nothing holding us together. And I begin to realize how many 'friends' went into this expecting to come out alive because they have plans for this peninsula. They have plans for the city I call home..."

Citlalli Alvarez has rescued her sister, become Alpha of the Seoul werewolf pack, and restored balance to the spirit world of Eve--all while waiting tables on the weekends. However, she still can't go to the Boryeong Mud Festival like a normal eighteen-year-old--not when her friend Una is a prisoner of a nine-hundred-year-old monster, and the side effects of having a broken soul have begun to splinter her personality irreversibly. Then there's that little matter of being life-bonded to Vampyre Prince Khyber, whom her ex-lover Rafael has vowed to destroy no matter what. Priorities, priorities.

Meanwhile, Raina Alvarez meets her father's family, the prestigious and secretive Yong clan, who teach her the responsibilities that come along with being the new Spring Dragon. In order to take her place amongst the Celestial Dragons who oversee the turn of the seasons, Raina must compete in the Trials of Wisdom against her three cunning dragon-shifter siblings and face her fears of Eve.

However, not everyone is happy about the rise of the Celestial Dragons in the East. Gods of blood and nightmares begin to stir in the West. Old enemies join forces with ruthless new ones, eager to fill the power vacuum the Vampyre Queen left behind.

After all, the only thing standing in their way is a pair of sisters.

CHANGELING SISTERS SERIES
Year of the Wolf (Book 1)
Year of the Tiger (Book 2)
Year of the Dragon (Book 3)
Year of the Rat (Forthcoming Book 4)
Year of the Snake (Forthcoming Book 5)
Year of the Rooster (Final Forthcoming Book 6)

CHANGELING SISTERS NOVELLAS
Mini-adventures featuring secondary characters in the Changeling Sisters Series:

Year of the Boar (Book 1.5)
And more to come!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Year of the Dragon, Book III of the fantasy shapeshifter Changeling Sisters Series set in Seoul, South Korea, free for limited time on Amazon.com!

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Dragon-Changeling-Sisters-Book-ebook/dp/B01D5VUWEE


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*New* Book reviews available on my blog: http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Find new projects planned for the new year! http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2016/12/writing-update.html

Includes:

-Descriptions and Cover Reveals for two big novels: The Staff of Aaron (Afterlife Chronicles #2) and Year of the Rat (Changeling Sisters #4)
-Year of the Boar (Changeling Sisters #1.5) launched on Smashwords.com, with distribution to Barnes and Noble, Apple, and other online e-book retailers!
-Completing the Ireland Travel Series
-And...researching paperback options for existing book series.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

New quotes from Year of the Dragon (Changeling Sisters #3) Available posted on Goodreads:

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/29763919-year-of-the-dragon

Happy New Year!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Year of Dragon has discounts this weekend Jan 14 - Jan 16 on Amazon! Check it out here: https://www.amazon.com/Year-Dragon-Changeling-Sisters-Book-ebook/dp/B01D5VUWEE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1484367164&sr=8-1&keywords=year+of+the+dragon+heather+heffner


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Year of the Boar: Tica (Changeling Sisters Novellas) now offered free on Amazon.com!

http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2017/03/year-of-boar-tica-free-on-amazoncom.html


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*Year of the Rat (Changeling Sisters #4) Book Description Release*

_**Cover Reveal and Publication Date Coming Soon**_

Welcome to the Long Night. Scurry, scurry, little mice. Wait too long and the Lords of Walking Death shall find you...

THE DRAGON'S PEARL has shattered in the heart of Seoul, unleashing a storm of curses great enough to drive people into a mindless zombie rage. Sensing an opportunity to crush the Were Nation's stronghold once and for all, the Frost King Aleksandr lays siege from the north with an army out of Slavic legend. Meanwhile within the city, something more terrible still haunts the frightened civilians.

Still reeling over the shock of betrayal, Citlalli Alvarez has been separated from her half-sister Raina and her family. Now trapped within a nightmarish Seoul and unable to make contact with the outside world, Citlalli's werewolf pack teams up with the dragon-shifter Yong twins in a desperate last stand. As Were agencies from across the globe intervene to stop the spirit world's secret from leaking out, Citlalli, Ankor, Sun Bin, and the mysterious Vampyre Prince Khyber attempt to find the lost Dragon King, who may be the only one powerful enough to save Seoul.

Meanwhile, Raina gets drawn into Rafael's crusade for revenge that takes them deep into the mountains of Japan, to the Vampyre Court's notorious Death Palace. However, a familiar face from Rafael's past reemerges, and Raina is faced with a choice of how far she will go for vengeance.

As the war against the Vampyre Court engulfs the streets of Seoul, no one is safe and nothing is certain. Before the Long Night can end, the price of power must be paid.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Mark your calendars for July 11th, Amazon Prime Day: Visit Year of the Dragon's Amazon Page for discount deals: https://www.amazon.com/Year-Dragon-Changeling-Sisters-Book-ebook/dp/B01D5VUWEE


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

New Book Review posted - The Grimm Legacy by Polly Shulman. Check it out here:

http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2017/09/september-2017-book-review-grimm-legacy.html


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

New Book Review posted - The Girl in the Steel Corset by Kate Locke:

http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2017/10/october-2017-book-review-girl-in-steel.html


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm pleased to say Year of the Rat (Book 4) of the Changeling Sisters Series is now available on Amazon.com for eBook readers! Check it out here:

https://www.amazon.com/Year-Rat-Changeling-Sisters-Book-ebook/dp/B07LDN3LY2


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

The perfect holiday gift for those who love multicultural spirit world fantasy! *All* of the Changeling Sisters Series books are available in Paperback on Amazon! Check it out her
e: Amazon.com: Year of the Wolf: 9798482087404: Heffner, Heather: Books


----------

